# Frustrating doe



## SarahMelisse (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a doe that refuses to breed with my buck and I can't figure out what her problem is. I was able to get one "successful" breeding with her last month, but since I was only able to get her to calm down for one breeding session, she didn't have a litter. I tried breeding her again this month with no sucess. I put my buck in with my younger (8mo.) doe and he had no problem accepting breeding. Any advice would be welcome!
Doe is (French angora) 9 months old
Buck is over one year old, but not proven
Doe backs into corner and grunt/whines


----------



## brentr (Mar 3, 2012)

You mention in your post that you "put your buck in with your younger doe."  You should ALWAYS take the doe to the buck's cage for breeding.  If you brought your buck to the doe and she resisted, it could be because she is guarding her territory.  Some does are so territorial they will attack any rabbit brought into their cage - buck or not.

One suggestion is to put them in a cage together (buck first, bring doe 24 hours later) and just leave them together for a week or so.  Some folks will disagree with this, but I can almost guarantee that the buck will successfully breed the doe during their time together.  You likely won't see it, and you'll have to deal with a bigger window for kindling watch, but nature will take its course if they're together that long.  I have an acquaintance who breeds all her "stubborn" does this way - tosses them in with the buck and lets them shack up for a week.  She has a very high success rate with this approach.

The other option you have is to table top breed them/hand breeding.  Restrain the doe so the buck can do his thing.  If she's really resistant, she may not tolerate being hand bred.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 3, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> You mention in your post that you "put your buck in with your younger doe."  You should ALWAYS take the doe to the buck's cage for breeding.  If you brought your buck to the doe and she resisted, it could be because she is guarding her territory.  Some does are so territorial they will attack any rabbit brought into their cage - buck or not.
> 
> One suggestion is to put them in a cage together (buck first, bring doe 24 hours later) and just leave them together for a week or so.  Some folks will disagree with this, but I can almost guarantee that the buck will successfully breed the doe during their time together.  You likely won't see it, and you'll have to deal with a bigger window for kindling watch, but nature will take its course if they're together that long.  I have an acquaintance who breeds all her "stubborn" does this way - tosses them in with the buck and lets them shack up for a week.  She has a very high success rate with this approach.
> 
> The other option you have is to table top breed them/hand breeding.  Restrain the doe so the buck can do his thing.  If she's really resistant, she may not tolerate being hand bred.


*I do always put the doe into the buck's cage... I just typed it in the wrong order*.

I have also tried the "by hand breeding" approach, but the older/stubborn doe is so reluctant that the buck gets frustrated and eventually gives up. That was the only way the first breeding was accomplished, but she wasn't interested in doing that the second or third try.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 4, 2012)

For this reason it is nice to have a back-up buck.  This has often helped me out.  I no longer have one and am having the same problem with one of my girls. I have a FW who is frustrating me also.  I am about ready to toss her in with my Holland Lop buck just to get the job done.  
Good luck


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm just glad she is the problem and not my buck. He bred with the younger doe just fine... Three times... In one day. Yay! My suborn doe would barely cooperate once.


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2012)

Is her vulva dark red? 
If you rub the bottom sides of her tail right at her bum, will she lift?
If she lives next to the buck, move her away for a few days and try again, or vice versa. 
When force breeding, you need to flatten her, put her back legs up behind her and use a string to keep the tail on her back. Holding the doe down with 2 fingers right behind the shoulders, tug the string once the buck is really going at it. 
Also could bring the doe to the buck several days in a row until she's interested. 

My does took several forced breeding and at least 2 raised litters before any of them were willing to lift all on their own.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 4, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Is her vulva dark red?
> If you rub the bottom sides of her tail right at her bum, will she lift?
> If she lives next to the buck, move her away for a few days and try again, or vice versa.
> When force breeding, you need to flatten her, put her back legs up behind her and use a string to keep the tail on her back. Holding the doe down with 2 fingers right behind the shoulders, tug the string once the buck is really going at it.
> ...


Yes it's dark.
No she won't lift.
She lives on a separate level and away from the buck.

I'll definitely use your advice when I try to breed her again next month. I would have never thought of the string thing. It's good to know my doe isn't the only ornery one around. Thanks!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck.  I have a doe I finally got bred (I hope!).  I've been trying with her for 6 months.


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd second the advice of the back-up buck. That wasn't my intention -- silly me, I actually had PLANS and REASONS for wanting to breed this buck and that doe (I actually kept 3 bucks, but one is getting gone since "his" doe will have nothing to do with him). 

However I have several does with minds of their own that refuse the buck I want, but 5 minutes later (I found when I was frustrated one day) will accept a different buck. 

I may not get all the litters as I want them but it's just easier that way, lol.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 8, 2012)

Bunny-kids said:
			
		

> I'd second the advice of the back-up buck. That wasn't my intention -- silly me, I actually had PLANS and REASONS for wanting to breed this buck and that doe (I actually kept 3 bucks, but one is getting gone since "his" doe will have nothing to do with him).
> 
> However I have several does with minds of their own that refuse the buck I want, but 5 minutes later (I found when I was frustrated one day) will accept a different buck.
> 
> I may not get all the litters as I want them but it's just easier that way, lol.


Hopefully the breeding with my buck and younger doe will give me a "backup" buck to breed with my unwilling doe. She will, be ready to palpate next week, so keep your fingers crossed!


----------

